# Show camera EXIF data in LR CC Desktop?



## Chris Wimlett

Is there a way to show all of the camera EXIF data in LR CC Desktop?  The data is obviously retained as I can see it in Bridge if I save the original locally.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Not natively within Lightroom, though there's at least one plug-in that will do it: Jeffrey's "Metadata Viewer" Lightroom Plugin

Note, however, that this plug-in gives you all the meta data in the file, not just the EXIF data.


----------



## Chris Wimlett

Thanks Jim, I think the Metaviewer Viewer only works in Classic though.  Classic does show some of the metadata from the camera  so I'll try the plug-in.


----------



## Jim Wilde

With LRCC you're out of luck.....what you currently see is as much as you can get, and it doesn't yet support plug-in development so there's nothing you can do other than stick in a feature request.


----------



## Chris Wimlett

Thanks, I've come across a few things in the last couple of days that might keep me with Classic for a bit longer.


----------

